# Lion vs Tiger Topic Closure



## xPerpetual23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Many people think a tiger would defeat a Lion in a fight. I'd like to know your option and opinion on who do you THINK would win and why. This is why I know a Lion would defeat a tiger in a fight. It isn't a lot but I might put more stuff later on.

Go to every link.

(Re: Tiger kills male Lions) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/re-tiger-kills-male-lions-t10.html

(Lion kills male tigers) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-kills-male-tigers-t6.html

(Lion kills tigers, most irrefutable accounts) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-kills-tigers-most-irrefutable-accounts-t33.html

(Evidence the Lion is heavier pound for pound than the tiger.) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/evidence-the-lion-is-heavier-pound-for-pound-than--t36.html

(Proof the tiger did not kill a male Lion at Ankara zoo in 2010) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/proof-the-tiger-did-not-kill-a-male-lion-at-ankara-t35.html

(A response to Peter on Wildfact) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/a-response-to-peter-on-wildfact-t32.html

(The Barbary Lion) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/the-barbary-lion-t12.html

(Lion vs tiger on Video) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-vs-tiger-on-video-t26.html

(Tiger killed by other animals) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/tiger-killed-by-other-animals-t29.html

(Is the male tiger superior to the tigress?) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/is-the-male-tiger-superior-to-the-tigress-t28.html

(I challenge any tiger fan out there, to post a list of tigers killing male Lions, in chronological order, with accessible links, and pics.) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/i-challenge-any-tiger-fan-out-there-to-post-a-list-t24.html

(Lion kills and defeats large male tigers.) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-kills-and-defeats-large-male-tigers-t17.html

(Tigress kills male Lion in zoo) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/tigress-kills-male-lion-in-zoo-t7.html

(Leopard kills tigers) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/leopard-kills-tigers-t9.html

(Lion defeats male tigers) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-defeats-male-tigers-t8.html

(Male lions vs tigresses) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/male-lions-vs-tigresses-t5.html

(Lion kills leopards) Link: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/wildanimalwarfare/lion-kills-leopards-t13.html

(Lions striking force, stronger than tiger) Link: http://www.allempires.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=36072


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is your first post ?


----------



## xPerpetual23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi, and yeah its my first.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you think this place is about Bud?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm in tears LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Roarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

And a grizzly bear eats them both!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> And a grizzly bear eats them both!


Be careful Mr. Hays, you might spark the old Grizzly vs. Gorilla argument! LOL 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xPerpetual23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> And a grizzly bear eats them both!


 Read this page for Lion vs Bear :naughty: . http://www.allempires.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=35295

As for Gorillas, Leopards prey on and kill them, clearly showing that Lions are by far the most superior cat.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

xPerpetual23 said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > And a grizzly bear eats them both!
> ...


Thanks for the link! I was actually just kidding for the record, there's been a few revivals of that old argument lately after it was mentioned on Joe Rogans podcast lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I'm wondering how the Liger fits into this scenario.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

AaronMB said:


> I'm wondering how the Liger fits into this scenario.


He sits on the side line begging the two not to fight.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

JonM said:


>


He's like screw them both lets settle this! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xPerpetual23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hahahaha


----------

